# Disque dur USB non reconnu par un MacIntel



## barbassu (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je suis en face d'un pb agassant. 

Je possède un disque portable 2,5" dénomé Rapsody S25 qui possède l'avantage de pouvoir récupérer les photos de mon APN sans passer par un ordi. 
 Ce DD possède une alimentation autonome (batterie + alim secteur)
Il est formaté en MSdos

Ce DD USB est reconnu sans pb par: 
un iMac G3 sous Panther 
Un eMac G4 sous Panther 
Un iBook G4 sous Tiger. 
Par des PC sous XP

Mais impossible de le faire prendre en compte par un iMacIntel que se soit sous Tigrer ou Leopard!!! 
 Même formaté en HFS+ étendu 

Il n'apparait ni dans les Informations système, ni avec l'utilitaire de disque. Je suis à la recherche de toutes solution me permetant de l'utiliser avec un MacIntel (le pb viendrait il du microprocesseur Intel???)


----------



## tsss (7 Février 2008)

Hello,
J'ai pas la solution, mais j'irais voir le system.log dans la console (qui se trouve dans utilitaire), histoire de voir ce qui s'y dit, une fois dans le system.log je connecterais mon disque .... normalement de nouvelles lignes devraient s'afficher, avec peut-être un début de réponse.


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour

Dans "Informations Système", il n'apparaît pas dans la rubrique _Matériel_>_USB_ ? Si c'est bien ça, il doit s'agir d'un problème matériel (alimentation USB insuffisante, interface ou câble défectueux).

Il faudrait commencer par brancher le disque seul et directement (sans hub) sur la prise USB du Mac. Ensuite, si ça ne s'améliore pas, il faudrait tenter d'utiliser un autre câble compatible USB 2.0.

Quand il apparaîtra dans la rubrique _Matériel_>_USB_, il sera temps de voir si l'on dispose du pilote adéquat (driver) pour le voir dans l'"Utilitaire de disques" et pour le monter sur le bureau.


----------



## HmJ (7 Février 2008)

Ce n'est pas un probleme d'alimentation puisqu'il dispose de son bloc d'alimentation autonome. C'est peut-etre comme les APN Canon, qui refusaient a un moment de se monter normalement (j'ai oublie si c'etait sous Win ou OS X ).


----------



## barbassu (7 Février 2008)

Je pensais avoir été bien explicite!!!

Alim indépendant du DD en route!
Avec le MEME câble est reconnu par TOUS les ordi cités
N'apparais ni dans info système, ni dans l'utilitaire de disque 
Essayé sur TOUS les ports USB et bien entendu sans hub!!!

En résumé: quelque soit l'osX utilisé il est reconnu par des Mac G3 et G4, ainsi que par des PC XP, mais ignoré par le MacIntel

Marrant non?:love::love::love:


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un probleme d'alimentation puisqu'il dispose de son bloc d'alimentation autonome.


Pas sûr. Même si le disque est alimenté par un bloc secteur, si le port USB déclare consommer 500mA et que cela dépasse les capacités théoriques de l'interface USB (notamment parce qu'elle alimente d'autres périphériques par ailleurs), la liaison avec le disque peut être désactivée.

Cette consommation théorique est conventionnelle, et n'a pas forcément de réalité physique (un périphérique USB de 500mA ne consommera peut-être jamais plus de 400mA, il n'empêche que le logiciel prendra bien 500mA dans le décompte pour savoir s'il doit désactiver la liaison ou  non).


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Février 2008)

barbassu a dit:


> En résumé: quelque soit l'osX utilisé il est reconnu par des Mac G3 et G4, ainsi que par des PC XP, mais ignoré par le MacIntel
> 
> Marrant non?:love::love::love:


Inquiétant, je dirais plutôt. C'est peut-être carrément un problème d'incompatibilité avec la norme USB.

Il reste à savoir si c'est la mouture Intel du logiciel (driver de base USB) qui est en cause, ou bien si c'est l'interface du disque (avec une mouture PowerPC du logiciel plus permissive que ce que la norme exige)...


----------



## barbassu (8 Mars 2008)

UP

Il faut bien pour espérer une réponse!!!


----------



## fifikawazaky (8 Mars 2008)

Je suis sur mac intel et j'ai eu le même problème.
J'ai acheté un cable uSB double c'est à dire qu'il y a une sortie sur le disque et 2 entrée pour le mac et là...le disque est reconnu...
et cela seulement sur mon mac intel pas sur celui de ma copine qui lui reconnais le disque avec un simple cable usb 2 ...aller savoir pourquoi ?
C'est peut-être une piste


----------



## barbassu (9 Mars 2008)

fifikawazaky a dit:


> Je suis sur mac intel et j'ai eu le même problème.
> J'ai acheté un cable uSB double c'est à dire qu'il y a une sortie sur le disque et 2 entrée pour le mac et là...le disque est reconnu...
> et cela seulement sur mon mac intel pas sur celui de ma copine qui lui reconnais le disque avec un simple cable usb 2 ...aller savoir pourquoi ?
> C'est peut-être une piste



C'est une de mes pistes. Dès que je trouve un câble en Y j'essaye.

Merci


----------



## vec_8 (23 Avril 2008)

J'ai le même problème avec 2 disque dur USB. Mais en redémarrant, ils se montent tout seul, c'est juste le branchement à chaud qui passe, peu être une piste, mais c'est quand même génant.


----------



## barbassu (31 Mai 2008)

UP up up


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

Est ce que ton OS X est à jour?
Par ce que quand je suis passé de la version 10.4.9 à la version 10.4.10, mon disque dur externe (branché via l'usb), n'était plus reconnu. Tout comme chez toi, il n'apparaissait ni dans les Informations système, ni avec l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai un macbook à processeur Intel. Ma soeur a un Imac Intel et il y avait exactement le même problème avec la version 10.4.10. Par contre en branchant le DD, non pas sur un port USB du Mac, mais sur un du clavier, le DD était reconnu, mais de l'USB 1.1, c'est pas terrible .
Heureusement la version 10.4.11 a réglé ces problèmes.


----------



## leraymur (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis très intéressé par une réponse à ce problème de connection de DD externe sur un MacBook, car j'ai le même problème avec un Storex Mpix-252b que j'utilisais depuis longtemps sur diverses machines (dont une sous linux). 

Il est reconnu par la partition Windows XP de mon MacBook Intel ( ce n'est donc pas un problème matériel ) le simple fait de démarrer sous XP permet de voir le DD qui est invisible sous Léopard sur le même MacBook. Je précise que j'ai testé toutes les solutiions données précédemment. J'attend d'avoir VmWare pour tester sans avoir besoin de booter sous Windows.

Il doit y avoir un Pb avec OS-X et certains DD USB. Si quelqu'un trouve une solution je crois qu'il dépannera beaucoup de monde et évitera la revente de plusieurs DD en occasion !

A bientôt.




P.S. : mes excuses aux puriste, mais je suis nouveau sous MAc, séduit par le système, mais j'utilise certains programmes introuvables sous OS-X ( chronomètrage et classement de courses à pied, couplage d'une montre-chrono GPS, préparation de parcours et export vers GPS GARMIN).


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2008)

leraymur a dit:


> P.S. : mes excuses aux puriste, mais je suis nouveau sous MAc, séduit par le système, mais j'utilise certains programmes introuvables sous OS-X ( chronomètrage et classement de courses à pied, couplage d'une montre-chrono GPS, préparation de parcours et export vers GPS GARMIN).


Mais il n'y a pas de quoi, il ne faut pas s'excuser. Durant des décennies Apple a été boudé par la grande majorité des éditeurs de logiciels et de fabricants de matériels, souvent à cause d'une part de marché insuffisante, parfois par peur de représailles de la part de M$. Alors même si la situation s'améliore de jours en jours, il en reste encore forcément des séquelles.

En ce qui concerne ton problème, qui semble être le même que celui de _barbassu_, il faudra attendre que le fabriquant de l'interface du disque que vend Storex se donne la peine de communiquer à Apple les éléments nécessaires pour que ce dernier les intègre à l'OS, ou bien encore qu'il mette directement à la disposition du public un driver compatible... si ce n'est déjà fait.

Il faut effectivement préciser que le problème concerne l'interface, et que son fonctionnement dépend de la puce utilisée, laquelle est sans rapport avec la marque du disque externe vendu. Il est donc tout-à-fait possible qu'un driver existe déjà et fonctionne correctement sur Mac OS X. Il « suffit » de l'identifier et de le trouver. Sur nos forums, on a déjà réglé un grand nombre de problèmes de compatibilité de cette manière (pour des disques NDAS, des adaptateurs Wifi, des modems ADSL, des imprimantes, etc.). Mais dans le cas présent je n'ai aucune information quant à la constitution de l'interface des disques cités...


Une autre solution qui pourrait marcher, c'est de racheter un boîtier externe pour disque dur standard (et donc compatible Mac) et de réimplanter le disque dur dedans (les seules choses à vérifier sont la capacité maximale supportée et le type de connecteur - IDE/SATA).


----------



## leraymur (3 Juin 2008)

bonjour,

Merci à PA5CAL pour sa réponse rapide.

Je vais donc continuer mes recherches, sans désespérer de pouvoir utiliser mon DD multimédia sur cet machine (en fait j'ai 3 autres PC sous XP , un sous Linux et un sous FreeNas donc il me servira quand même). En attendant je pense en acheter un autre pour mes sauvegardes et décongestionner celui  du MAC qui devient ma machine préférée.

Si j'ai du nouveau, je ne manquerai pas de le faire savoir.

Merci et à bientôt.


----------



## leraymur (22 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,


Suite à plusieurs essais, j'ai trouvé une astuce (certes un peu biscornue, mais efficace) qui permet d'utiliser un DD Storex multimedia sur le MAC . Il faut lancer une session windows sous VmWare, en indiquant de connecter le périphérique USB 'ALI USB 2.0 Storage Device' dans la barre de bas d'écran de VmWare. le disque se monte alors sous Windows, il suffit alors de le partager sous windows (clic droit, propriétés, onglet partage) et il est alors accessible sous MAC dans la rubrique partage du Finder sous le nom de partage de la session windows VmWare.

Celà prouve au moins qu'il s'agit bien d'un problème logiciel provenant de Léopard et non d'un problème de port USB ou d'incompabilité matérielle... Comment faire remonter l'info chez Apple ou Storex ? Je pense que nous ne sommes pas les seuls à avoir ce genre de problème et ça nuit à la diffusion de notre ordi préféré a propos duquel les windowsiens moquent les problèmes de compatibilité avec leur monde.


A bientôt.


----------

